# '56 Pacer - Returns From....



## GunstonB (Jun 16, 2012)

Rescued this Pacer from the woods in NW Florida. Per a suggestion from Thomas, (Thank You). I'm opening a new thread to chronicle my efforts to get this Pacer running again. It will be a challenge, since it has sat and rusted away since 1978 the last known year it ran. See "What Is This Tractor' to get up top date.


This is the project loaded for its trip to my home in NE Alabama for my attempts to resuscitate this old tractor. 

I think it is best to set up a non-forum link to display all the pictures. I will post the link when I have it set up.

I appreciate all the followers of TractorForum and I can get a lot of restoration tips and parts leads from all of you dedicated Massey Harris Pacer owners.


----------



## pacerman (Jul 25, 2012)

Wow, now that's a project! What's the exhaust manifold like? Our Pacer was dead outside for about 5 or 6 years and with no muffler on it this meant that any rain and leaves and wot not went down into the manifold. The water also ran into any cylinders that had open exhaust valves too!!! I've now got it running real nice but the manifold is slowley falling apart! It has about 6 quite big rust holes around the muffler hole now and they get bigger each time I use it! Other than that The wee machine is starting to grow on me!


----------



## GunstonB (Jun 16, 2012)

pacerman,

Finally getting things started. Will be posting pictures of what I found inside my manifold and cylinders.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Looking forward to updates.
"manifold and cylinders"...hope nothing to bad.


----------



## GunstonB (Jun 16, 2012)

OK, I have gotten some pictures resized and annotated to chronicle the rebuild/restoration. I'll be adding pictures in groups in date order to show the progress. Enjoy - I am having FUN.


----------



## pacerman (Jul 25, 2012)

Wow, wont be a lot of TV watching for you in the near future!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Total tear down..whew.


----------



## GunstonB (Jun 16, 2012)

*Link to My Pacer Rebuild*

I finally got around and set up a Flickr account so you can see what I am doing to get this RUSTY Pacer going again. I've taken LOTS of pictures - some good, some not so, so enjoy. The link is:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/56_pacer_-_returns_from/


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

Link


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

GunstonB, Have you thought about the possibility of picking up a parts tractor to help you fill in the blank spots? I'm sure the cash outlay for donor tractor would would be offset by the cost of trying to sourse new or used parts one at a time.
Somethng to think about....
Good luck with the rebuild... we'll be watching.


----------



## jbragg (Apr 2, 2013)

I have a 56 pacer it was keep in a barn I towed it home and set points if fired up and still runs well my email is [email protected] we can share pictures


----------



## jbragg (Apr 2, 2013)

I would like to see pictures of the shifter fingers shafts mine is broken thanks hope to here from you


----------



## jbragg (Apr 2, 2013)

I have one side panel and a set of original fenders and belly mower


----------



## GunstonB (Jun 16, 2012)

Here is a picture of the shifter forks on my '56 Pacer.


----------



## jbragg (Apr 2, 2013)

thanks but could I see the pins (shafts) out of fingers?


----------



## jbragg (Apr 2, 2013)

that is my 56 pacer I am standing beside--all I do is show it --we have a show this Saturday--I also have a David Bradley Tri-Trac (three wheel tractor) and a 1952 Ferguson TO 30 restored too


----------



## GunstonB (Jun 16, 2012)

Here are some pictures of the shafts/pins and forks


----------



## jbragg (Apr 2, 2013)

GunstonB said:


> Here is a picture of the shifter forks on my '56 Pacer.


 ealy need to ee the rails (1st and reverse) and then (2nd and 3rd) see how they are made I am going to have to have some made--the length andhow long isthe spaces on the rails --I hope you can help me


----------



## jbragg (Apr 2, 2013)

thank you for rail pictures that is a big help


----------

